# W2K auf extterne USB Festplatte installieren kalppt nicht Hilfe



## pdwaldo (1. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte bei meinem Laptop Windows 2000 auf eine externe USB-Festplatte installieren...

So läuft das erst ab:

Setup lädt... und lädt...

dann schlägt er mir die Platten vor, die er gefunden hat; intern und extern...
Soweit kein Problem...;-)   Kennt jeder, oder die meisten
Aber, wenn ich die externe auswähle und sage, dass er darauf installieren soll, kommt ne Meldung :

"Win2000 kann nicht auf die Festplatte installiert werden, Startprogramm kann nicht auf die Platte zugreifen...
Das Startprogramm des PC's kann beispielsweise Festplatten , die an einen SCSI- Adapter angeschlossen sind und nicht vom Computerhersteller installiert wurden, oder Festplatten, die an einen zweiten Festplattencontroller angeschlossen sind, normalerweise nicht erkennen, es sei denn, auf dem Computer wurde zusätzliche Software installiert..."

Heißt das jetzt, dass ich da wie bei SCSI Platten vorgehen muss das heißt F6 am Anfang der Installation drücken und treiber nachher installieren?

wenn "ja" wo bekomme ich den Treiber her 

Hab die CD vom Mainboard durchsucht und die CD von der externen Platte...

mehr fällt mir nicht ein, was ich machen könnte...

Helft mir bitte Würde mich sehr freuen...
Großen Dank im Vorraus...


----------



## ZoGGi (1. September 2004)

Hallo,

habe selbes Problem und würde mich ebenfalls über Hilfe sehr freuen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2004)

Gut möglich das du dafür nen Treiber brauchst.
Schau mal bei Google!
Was aber noch wichtiger ist:
Kann dein Notebook überhaupt von USB booten?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## ZoGGi (1. September 2004)

Treiber kann eigentlich nicht sein, da die Platte ja im Installationsmenü korrekt erkannt wird.

Ja das Mainboard kann von USB booten!


Gruß
Alexander


----------



## MrKnister (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und bei der Installation die gleiche Meldung! 

Das Problem scheint ja weit verbreitet zu sein! Wenn einer ne Lösung findet wäre ich um einen Beitrag sehr dankbar... 

Gruß, Uwe


----------

